# Temp control



## caleb.jones12

Hi guys 
(I hope this is the right sub) 

I'm fairly new to this, trying to figure out how to keep my brews relatively temperature stable.
I've currently got a coopers style kit and am limited for space.

I know a lot of people are using fridges to insulate but I'm looking for a smaller solution.
Can I use an aquarium style heater to keep the brew at the ideal temperature? 
Or is there a better/easier way way? 

I'm an electrical engineering student so in a few months (hopefully) I'm going to start looking into some sort of micro controlled system.

Thanks guys!


----------



## barls

plug and play. use what you want to heat and cool it.
AU PLUG 240V ITC-308S Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater


----------



## Stouter

The inkbird 308 is great and easy (I got two).
But if you want the challenge try playing around with an STC-1000 unit and an old bar size fridge. Maybe you could double it as a study project and kill two birds.


----------



## 2cranky

mmmm...... down in Hobart - I'm guessing you only need the heating side this time of year.

Go the STC-1000 pus a project box or any old plastic box lying around (I used an old Telstra T box) couple of short leads from Bunnings and a cheap heater. the heater could be a heat mat, reptile heater.
The STC will switch it on and of as needed.
you could even put in a cupboard with a heat lamp i guess.


----------



## n87

I started off with the fermenter in the laundry tub filled with water and an aquarium heater.
I didnt like the idea of putting the aquarium heater into the wort/beer, and the extra water in the tub gives you more thermal mass to help combat quick temp changes.


----------



## caleb.jones12

I've purchased an STC1000 I work at Jaycar Electronics so getting additional bits and pieces is not a hassle.

I'll eventually setup a Raspberry Pi brew or Arduino control system but this should do for now

Thanks guys!


----------



## laxation

I've been using one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/80W-Electric-Home-Brew-Heating-Belt-Heater-1M-For-Wine-Beer-Spirit-Ferment-Pail-/361140134738?hash=item5415a12352

Plugged into one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Temperature-Controller-For-Reptile-Snake-Lizard-Heat-Mat-Incubator-with-/112196819369?hash=item1a1f7399a9:g:d1wAAOSwcUBYICff

total cost under $25...

I've only had it going for one brew, but it's worked great so far! Fermenter hasn't moved off 18 degrees


----------



## 2cranky

laxation said:


> I've been using one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/80W-220V-Brew-Heating-Belt-Heat-Pad-for-Wine-Beer-Spirit-Fermentation-Pail-Good-/152533295927?hash=item2383b16337:g:ebQAAOSwt0FZCDzL
> 
> Plugged into one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Temperature-Controller-For-Reptile-Snake-Lizard-Heat-Mat-Incubator-with-/112196819369?hash=item1a1f7399a9:g:d1wAAOSwcUBYICff
> 
> total cost under $25...
> 
> I've only had it going for one brew, but it's worked great so far! Fermenter hasn't moved off 18 degrees


Hi Laxation,
Does the element come with a plug or do you have to wire it?


----------



## laxation

Good pick up! That one doesn't look like it comes with a plug. Mine did though.

Here is one that definitely does: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/80W-Electric-Home-Brew-Heating-Belt-Heater-1M-For-Wine-Beer-Spirit-Ferment-Pail-/361140134738?hash=item5415a12352


----------



## 2cranky

laxation said:


> Good pick up! That one doesn't look like it comes with a plug. Mine did though.
> 
> Here is one that definitely does: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/80W-Electric-Home-Brew-Heating-Belt-Heater-1M-For-Wine-Beer-Spirit-Ferment-Pail-/361140134738?hash=item5415a12352


awesome thanks!


----------



## Benn

Hi Caleb, welcome to AHB and considering that your employing temperature control to your brewing process, welcome to better tasting beer.
From your opening post I realise your pressed for space but if you can squeeze a fridge or freezer in somewhere you definitely won't regret it. Up until recently I used an old 140L whirlpool tuckerbox deep freezer. It's foot print wasn't really that much larger than a coopers fermenter but could also fit 2x willow jerry cans inside for double brews when required. Having the ability to not only maintain stable fermentation temperatures via your STC and a heat belt/Mat but also being able to crash chill and cold condition your beer all in the one unit is not only convenient but it will definitely improve your finished beer. When you're not fermenting the fridge/freezer doubles as a clean space for storing brewing gear.
Just a few points to consider as space/time allows.
Cheers,


----------



## ein stein

I am using a 60w incandescent light bulb painted with pot-belly black controlled via STC1000 for my heating at the moment. I would prefer a heating pad but my fridge has space for 2 fermenters so I can't really use a heating pad.


----------



## timmi9191

STC 1000 and $10 Electy blanket from big w or kmart


----------



## laxation

ein stein said:


> my fridge has space for 2 fermenters so I can't really use a heating pad.


How come?


----------



## caleb.jones12

Thanks Guys 

Benn Im seriously considering modifying a fridge maybe a small bar fridge so thank you for your advice  
Once uni exams are done in a few weeks I'll have a mosre spare time to nut it all out haha


----------



## Holden4th

My early brewing experience in a climate similar to Tassie meant that I didn't really have to use any form of immersion heater. My issue was keeping the brew warm. I used a cupboard in my laundry that didn't have a wall that connected to the outside of the house and I used a simple base plate heater. This gave a quite constant 24 hour temperature.

In the winter months I used an old jumper wrapped around the fermenter and in summer, because of the location of the cupboard, I used nothing, turning the base heater off. I was lucky enough to rarely go above 19 degrees and no lower than 16. As you would expect, fermentation time in winter was slower (thought the heater helped) but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I made some great brews this way and won few competitions.


----------



## ein stein

laxation said:


> How come?


can you use a heat pad for two fermenters? i rarely ferment 2 batches at once but might if i started kegging. i gotta admit the light bulb was just a quick fix and i havent bothered upgrading yet.


----------



## laxation

I thought you could if you had a fridge. Just put it in there on the side or something and use it for ambient temps. I thought that's what people used them for in fridges tbh - doing it that way instead of under the fermenter to stop one big heat spot

i'm just going by what i've heard though - i dunno either way (which is why i asked!)


----------



## Grott

Somewhere else in here I've talk about temp control of fermentation using foam boxes.



This has been successful however in summer, high temps in Adelaide mean daily frozen 2 litre bottles to maintain 18-20 degrees.
The next step:-


This now goes in the box and temp control is so much easier. If I want to reduce temp by a couple of degrees, an ice pack under the top rubber cover so it sits on the lid works a bloody treat. Come on summer!
Now the rubber, cut out of a massage and yoga mat from Target. 1.73 x 630mm x 12mm thick for $10! One mat will cover the fermenter as seen and provide a floor in the foam box for fermenter to sit on.


----------



## Grott

Working well, room temp 15 degrees ( don't heat it), fermentation occurring and sitting steady at 19.1.


(Ps this may be in the wrong thread (electronics) but I've given up on the search at the moment as its too long winded) Transfer to something else ok.


----------



## Grott

Just an update on fermentation temp control on the use of the rubber "wrapping". Help for those without a fermentation fridge.

Ambient temp in beer room over the week 11 to 14 degrees, fermentation temp for same period 17.2 to 17.4 without the aid of heat or cooling. Very happy with setup.


----------



## Grott

Reference for the foam boxes is in the post
*Fermenter temperature control*

*Sorry don't know how to link that, help please or just do the search.
*


----------



## Schikitar

I'm in Tas and have been using a Mangrove Jacks temp controller (it can only do heating OR cooling, not both at the same time). Fortunately the room I have the fermenter in sits pretty consistently around 12 degrees so I've just thrown a heat belt on the fermenter with an insulating blanket (used to belong to one of the kids!) and set the temp controller to 18 degrees. Every time I've checked it it's been sitting on 18 degrees, although fermentation does still seem slow..

My brother runs the aquaculture centre at UTAS so he's loaned me a temp logger, it's a little sealed device about the size of a small USB stick and it records temps dependent on whatever interval you use, at the end you just plug it into a PC and the software spits out a report. So, that little logger is floating somewhere in the fermenter and when I bottle late next week we'll check to see how good the heat belt and blanket worked, should be interesting.


----------



## Grott

Certainly is interesting, please post results.


----------



## GregMeady

Grott said:


> Reference for the foam boxes is in the post
> *Fermenter temperature control*
> 
> *Sorry don't know how to link that, help please or just do the search.*


Here's the link https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/fermenter-temperature-control.81908/


----------

